
Dartendo lets you play your nintendo games in browser - Digitalghost
http://dartendo.appspot.com/
======
mdwrigh2
As the name implies, this is an NES emulator written in dart, running on app
engine. The source can be found here: <http://code.google.com/p/super-
dartendo/>

------
tfb
I've seen a few emulators implemented for HTML5 but I have yet to actually get
one to work. For this particular emulator, I've tried the SMB3 rom available
in Dartendo's repo at [http://code.google.com/p/super-
dartendo/source/browse/trunk/...](http://code.google.com/p/super-
dartendo/source/browse/trunk/dartendo/roms/SuperMario3.json), but I must be
doing something wrong because nothing happens when I "load" the rom. Anyone
know what the deal is? I'm using Chrome 17 on Windows 7.

------
rufugee
How in the world does someone begin to write something like this? It's one
thing to understand the language, but how does one gain insight into the
underlying mechanics of a device like this, and given this insight, understand
how to instrument a replacement?

I've been a developer for over a decade, and reading code like this still
leaves me in awe...

~~~
JVIDEL
Emulators are a dime a dozen, and almost every console from before the PSX
already had at least one by 1999.

In the beginning it wasn't (usually) one person but an entire team studying
every component of the console, dumping the BIOS and then coding something
that (at first) could at least boot the game. After that it was mostly about
working out the details like graphic glitches, slow framerate, certain
graphical issues, etc...

But once the "core" was made other teams or individuals could use it to make
their own versions, or port it to other OSes/architectures.

The NES is together with the Sega Genesis one of the most emulated consoles
out there: you'll find emulators of these two for every computer, PDA, PMP,
phone or tablet.

------
gbaygon
Seems to be based on vNes and JSNES (the repo in google code contains copies
of both projects).

------
crowhack
has anyone got it working?

~~~
NewHighScore
I haven't. I dont see anything at <http://code.google.com/p/super-dartendo/>
either?

------
oomkiller
Hmm, controls seem a bit odd to me. Instead of the standard arrow keys or
WASD, it looks like they are using the right side of the keyboard for some
reason.

------
FreeFull
Does this work in Firefox?

------
paulhauggis
It was pretty smart of the person that made this to use roms that you upload.
Nintendo is pretty serious about rom sites.

~~~
mdwrigh2
Strangely enough, the repo appears to have some ROMs. Smart that he doesn't
expose them to the casual user and that he doesn't advertise them, however.

~~~
rosstafarian
Those look to be free/homebrew not commercial games.

------
robwgibbons
The ROMs tab doesn't do anything for me

~~~
Jimmie
I couldn't figure out what to do either. One of the few flaws in HTML5 is I
have no idea if everything is still loading or I'm just clicking in the wrong
places.

~~~
tux1968
Didn't work for me in Firefox but worked okay in Chrome. Even so, it was so
slow and unresponsive it remained unplayable. But it's a good example of what
still isn't really possible with current web technologies.

